# ligne bleu sur ecran imac G5



## HoNNiX (6 Avril 2005)

il y a une ligne bleue qui est apparu sur l' écran de mon imac G5 20" , j'ai redémarré la ligne est toujours là. Je l'ai éteint et débranché pendant quelques minutes : toujours pareil.

et j'ai remarqué aussi que au démarrage, sur l'écran avec la pomme, il y a une grosse bande au même endroit qui est plus foncé.........


ca sent le SAV ?


----------



## CF_melo (6 Avril 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3117083#post3117083

salut je te renvoie à mon topic car ton probleme ressemblait au mien (au début). Si ça empire (plusieurs lignes) je crains que tu n ais à faire comme moi


----------

